# Proud Father



## IByte (Jun 7, 2012)

Please welcome our newest addition to the family. Yes, that is the infamous Ibyte in the flesh lol enjoy.


----------



## jwbryson1 (Jun 7, 2012)

Congrats.  Fatherhood is a special gift.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jun 7, 2012)

Congrats! But lets hope the baby looks like the mother!    lol!


----------



## IByte (Jun 7, 2012)

So far she has my wife's nose (thank God)..


----------



## Compaq (Jun 7, 2012)

For what it's worth, I liked your nose... 

Congrats! 



:chatty::banghead::albino:
:hippie::flower::Joker::cheers::cheers:


----------



## IByte (Jun 7, 2012)

It's a Greek nose and it's good for sniffing steak and potatoes


----------



## Bend The Light (Jun 7, 2012)

Nice one. Well done...must have been such hard work for you. 

Enjoy.


----------



## IByte (Jun 7, 2012)

Bend The Light said:
			
		

> Nice one. Well done...must have been such hard work for you.
> 
> Enjoy.



We now have two girls, and I'm throwing in the towel to have a boy.  Maybe one will have better photography talent than her old man OO.


----------



## Bend The Light (Jun 7, 2012)

IByte said:


> Bend The Light said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey, I have 2 girls. My folks were amazed given that boys were the order of the day in our family. You know, with the exception of having my nameccontinued when they get married, I don't care. my girls are absolutely everything...I would die right now for them. And anyway...my eldest will make her future spouse change his name when they get wed...she's that way on! 

I look at both my girls, Ruby the eldest at 6 (who is a keen and decent photographer) is incredibly bright...beautiful...gosh, I am so proud.
Annie, the youngest at 3 has a genetic condition, but you know...she makes us SO proud - she's doing things she was never "meant" to do. 
Enjoy every minute...they make you proud whatever they do. Even when they mess up! 

Ok, now I'm waffling...Best wishes for you all.


----------



## charlie76 (Jun 7, 2012)

Hey that fantastic...well done.  Here is my chubby little boy


----------



## Ernicus (Jun 7, 2012)

Congrats. 

and I love how you still have a camera around your neck.  lol


----------



## IByte (Jun 7, 2012)

Never dreamed I would be a dad.  I thought I would be a Marine forever.  But I hung up my sword and shield permanently for a better role .


----------



## snowbear (Jun 7, 2012)

Congrat's   :thumbup:


----------



## Trever1t (Jun 7, 2012)

congratulations, life as you know it is gone  Parent hood is the most rewarding experience, and the most painful.


----------



## mommy-medic (Jun 7, 2012)

Hoo-ah! Well done dad! Congrats and enjoy every second!


----------



## Mach0 (Jun 7, 2012)

Daddy's girls are an understatement. Congrats !!


----------



## IByte (Jun 7, 2012)

Thanks guys, I'm loving every moment.  I also started this thread to break up some thick tension that's been building as of late.  We all have our differences, so I brought back some common ground.


----------

